# Survival Knives



## ChickenLittle97

I know everyone has their own opinion on the best, however what is your go-to blade? I've been trying to pick the best blade for me.
I like the Cold-Steel SRK, Gerber LMFII ASEK, SOG Creed.


----------



## Fuzzee

My main is my Benchmade Nimravus. It's an older version combo edge when they still made them with G10 handle sides. Now they use aluminum and I honestly don't like the feel of it. I wrapped mine in 550 cord though for a nicer grip. No reason it couldn't be done on the aluminum handles ones. I've had a lot of knives over the years and still on the search for the best for me. I've had/have some great quality knives like TOPS, Ontario's, Kbar's, Bark River's, Spyderco's, Benchmade's, Sharade's, Buck's, Cold Steel's, but still haven't found the one knife to beat all knives for me. I'm still looking and will buy another somewhere down the road here. I prefer a smaller fixed blade as a main survival knife. Around 5 inches in a combo edge which is the best for me in that aspect atleast as it works the most universally for cutting branches and vines for building shelter, cleaning game, cutting material with precision and is still a good defensive/offensive size. The Nimravus excels at all of that, but it needs to stay to that also as the blade isn't very thick. Everything is a give and take and I carry a machete (Cold Steel Latin) for heavier wood chopping work building shelter and batoning. I also carry folders though with my Spyderco Manix being my main survival folder. It is pretty thick actually and can be quite useful for batoning.


----------



## J.T.

Since you asked...(this is from a little review I made of my knife on a different forum)...

Everyone has a different idea of what a survival knife is. And while I have several knives, for my go-to survival blade I wanted something that could be carried on the belt and fill the gap between a big chopper and a small bushcraft knife; as close to a "do all" knife as I could get. Enter the *Fallkniven A1*.

Hailing from Sweden, it is their army's official survival knife and for good reason. The blade is stout, the handle feels very ergonomic and very grippy, and the edge came absolutely _wicked_ sharp. The fact that it is made of VG-10 (a very high quality stainless steel instead of a high-carbon steel) was a huge plus for me as I don't want to have to worry about rust in a long-term survival situation. It has a full tang (very important for overall dependability in a knife) and the tang actually protrudes out from the bottom of the handle just slightly for hammering/smashing duties. I also like how the spine of the A1 is squared off instead of rounded because it throws sparks out from a firesteel like no other. Seems like the Swedish Army thought of everything when designing this thing.

Now, you have the option of getting a leather or a Zytel sheath when you buy this knife. I opted for the Zytel sheath instead of the wide, thick leather one and here's why: I found that a Maxpedition pistol magazine pouch fits perfectly around it. I've always been a firm believer in having a multi-tool with you at all times and this setup ensures that I will always have my knife, a multi-tool (in this case a Victorinox Swisstool) and a firesteel on my person even if I get separated from all my other gear. I also fitted a mini Photon light with some paracord as well.

I must warn you, the Fallkniven A1 is not an inexpensive option, but you really can feel the superior quality and craftmanship just by handling this thing. Plus, for an essential piece of gear (of which I strongly believe a knife is) and for something that I may have to depend heavily upon, I wanted the highest quality that I could personally afford. Anyway, hope I didn't bore anyone with this review. On with the photos....


----------



## fedorthedog

I have a very nice Gerber, Blackie Collins river knife that lives in my boot.


----------



## PrepperThyAngus

ESEE knives. They make all kinds of great knives. Very heavy duty stuff with super thick blades and super carbon steel. These things take a huge beating.

This is the ESEE 4 but they make larger/smaller versions, machete's, all types


----------



## AvengersAssembled

I only have a Ka-Bar, some Cold Steel's, and a Gerber or two. Pretty much whatever I can afford lol I'd like to save up some for a really nice survival blade, I love the sound of that Fallkniven A1, maybe as a birthday present for myself!


----------



## MountainMan

Ok, so we all know that Bear Grylls is a big, fat, phony. However, the people at Gerber have never done me wrong. The Bear Grylls Ultimate Survival knife could keep even Bear Grylls alive in the wild. The weight is perfect (11.2 oz.), 4.8" blade. It has a diamond sharpener, a pommel for hammering, emergency whistle for those times when it's best to be found, high carbon steel that absolutely refuses to dull no matter how hard I try, and a great fire starter.

I've used this thing to split wood, clean chickens, build fires and get me out of just about every bind I've been in since I had it. I even ran off some burglars that were getting into the cars next door. I AM the blade guy. I've always carried several knives everywhere I go. When I'm in the woods now I just take my big Gerber. It could even take the place of my SOG axe if necessary.

In summary, yes it's cheesy as hell to go with the Bear Grylls Ultimate Survival knife. But the guy's a star and got the backing of one of the best companies in the business and the knife is an amazing addition to any collection. If I had to pick just one knife to be stuck with that'd be it.

Here's the moron pushing this wonderful item.


----------



## J.T.

*Fuzzee*, good choice on the Nimravus. I've looked at those many times but I too didn't like the aluminum handles. Good call going with a paracord wrap though. Would love to see photos of it.


----------



## Fuzzee

J.T. said:


> *Fuzzee*, good choice on the Nimravus. I've looked at those many times but I too didn't like the aluminum handles. Good call going with a paracord wrap though. Would love to see photos of it.


I had the time, so here ya go. Wrapped for use, not for prettiness. Just looped and tightened systematically around the handle and sheath. Which will also be there if I need some for use in shtf. I thought about redoing it with OD Green 550, but haven't yet.


----------



## branflake

PrepperThyAngus said:


> ESEE knives. They make all kinds of great knives. Very heavy duty stuff with super thick blades and super carbon steel. These things take a huge beating.
> 
> This is the ESEE 4 but they make larger/smaller versions, machete's, all types
> View attachment 914


I have an ESEE izula as a camping/hiking knife. I have probably 20 or more from benchmade, CRKT, SOG, Buck and gerber. When i start looking for a true "do all" fixed blade, ESEE is getting the nod, the quality is heads above the rest of my collection.


----------



## JDE101

I've carried a knife of one type or another on me since I was in grade school, and back then, just about every boy carried a knife as a "tool" all the time! So you can guess how old I am! Now, kids can't even take a plastic knife in their lunch boxes without the authorities panicing! So much for the "Nanny State". Anyway, my current EDC knife is a Spyderco Endura with the combo blade. I also carry a Spyderco Delica in my offside pocket on occasion. I have a Marine Corps Kabar in one of my BOBs, along with a Leatherman multitool and a Buck folder. There are a lot of good knives out their at a variety of price points. Just like with guns, a knife is a personal choice. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## Lattice

It really is good to see so many folks in here with knives that they can actually use. For a lot of years all I saw were those long foot long "survival" knives that weighed a long ton. I mean, sure they have hollow handles, and pockets in the sheath. But using them for anything other than hacking down a red oak is kinda pretty difficult. Sure they are more intimidating when pulled on someone, but really aren't very utilitarian.

A few years ago I dated a guy who loved to hunt. But he carried this behemoth "survival" knife with a fourteen inch blade. I think it was called a Coup knife or something. It was funny watching him try to skin or gut a deer with it. He either had to take the hide off in strips, or hold the blade. On more than one occasion he cut his fingers up, and very often he cut open the gut because he had a difficult time controlling it when he dressed the animal.

For me? Ive always preferred a short fixed blade knife. If I feel the need for the goodie extras like matches or whatever I found they fit perfectly in a belt pouch. Yeah fighting with it is a secondary concern, but have found that I can wield it much faster. Working on game? The one Im carrying now can cut through the breast bone of a large buck with ease, and am able to skin the same in about a half hour with enough proficiency that when I take the hide in to be tanned that my taxidermist friend lowers the price because there isn't any meat left for her to clean off. The only thing I didn't like about it is the sheath. It looked cool, but was one of those nylon deals. Every time I use one of those the belt loop frays and comes apart within a week or two. So I just had a leathersmith friend of mine make me a new one.









If I need to cut wood or something more robust than a breast bone or pelvic bone. Well that is why we invented the hatchet.


----------



## Randywag

I enjoy my Ontario ASEK, and I also Gerber multitool


----------



## kevincali

my favorite knife is actually an el cheapo I picked up in virgina city for $12

I'm working on my buck 124 though. Making a custom handle. This is the rough draft. The hand gaurd will be separate and will be removeable  shaping it out of wood to get the feel right, then making a mold and pouring it out of resin or something similar.


----------



## Blinddog

I use a Buck and my Wife uses a Gerber. Really, I think that she came out on the better end of the deal because I like Gerber better. But all in all I have a custom made knife that I carry anytime I am out in the woods or whatever. This knife keeps an edge forever. I think when I need a knife it will be the hand made one that I grab.


----------



## J.T.

branflake said:


> I have an ESEE izula as a camping/hiking knife. I have probably 20 or more from benchmade, CRKT, SOG, Buck and gerber. When i start looking for a true "do all" fixed blade, ESEE is getting the nod, the quality is heads above the rest of my collection.


I have to put the ESEE Izula right up there with some of the best knives on the market. It is my #1 backup blade and either hangs around my neck or in my boot. This little knife performs far past its size thats for sure.

Pictured here with my Fallkniven A1


----------



## shadownmss

What about a good old fashioned USMC K-BAR with the leather stacked handle?


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

I guess I am not much of a knife guy. I just have a Buck 119 (I think it is) and I have a really nice skinning/caping and Boning knife I use for processing game and rabbits I raise. I was recently at the local gun show and thought I woulD have the "Big O" looking through several tables of Damascus Twist blade knives, man they were beautiful. The prices were pretty impressive too!


----------



## Fuzzee

LunaticFringeInc said:


> I guess I am not much of a knife guy. I just have a Buck 119 (I think it is) and I have a really nice skinning/caping and Boning knife I use for processing game and rabbits I raise. I was recently at the local gun show and thought I woulD have the "Big O" looking through several tables of Damascus Twist blade knives, man they were beautiful. The prices were pretty impressive too!


It never hurts to add in another knife other than the cost. I've had a bunch of the Buck's. Both larger and smaller. Gave them all away except for my Kraton handle version. One of the first to use Kraton too, back in the 80's. A good knife, but knives have come a long ways in steel quality and handle material. Micarta, G10 or aluminum are much tougher than the phenolic resin Buck uses for the handle. And steel that stays sharp much longer than than the 420hc, takes a better edge and is tougher. The Buck's still a good knife though. There's just more out there. Lots more depending on how much you want to spend. My favorite steel is the 154CM. It does exactly as mention and has good corrossion resistance besides.

Fixed Blade Knives - KnifeCenter

Tactical Fixed Blades -Tactical Fixed Blade Knives - Tactial Fixed Blade Knife


----------



## UrbanEDCPhoto

Love my Gerber LMF II amazing knife....


----------



## ozo

There are many different knives...for a reason.

The Bear Grylls is great....and affordable to anyone.

I have over 50...na, prolly over a hundred knives.......
I don't even remember some until I dig thru them.
Some are REALLY nice old Case and old Puma.

My all around favorite is maybe one of my Schrade Old Timer
Sharpfingers for many uses. Very inexpensive.

But to me, if you choose a knife for self-defense carry,
it should be a smooth edge......no serrations.
If you need to stop an assailant in close quarters, the
serrations will easily catch on clothing of the attacker,
giving you less penetration.

My favorite self-defense knives are.......
Ka-Bar TDI [law enforcement] fixed blade
Cold Steel Ti-Lite folder


----------



## Gallo Pazzesco

I like Randall, Swamp Rat, Scrap Yard and Busse.

Swamp Rat is the best value for the dollar out there imho.

Here's some of mine ...


----------



## Fuzzee

Every time I look at TOPS site I keep coming back to this knife the Pasayten Light Traveller. I love the blade shape and steel, but can't get over the handle shape and the feeling my hand would constantly slide forward when stabbing into something. Otherwise I'd buy one. I had a TOPS Mocassin Ranger and know the quality to be good though the Mocassin was too thick for me and not balanced right for my taste.









TOPS Knives.com


----------



## HVU

I prefer a good old Sami (Lappland) Knife, i have a realy old version that was one of the first to be made in stainless steel, its kinda a handdown knife in my family, It was made from the suspention of a german truck after the ocupation in 1940-1945 had ended. its big, sharp, reliable, and not as heavy as youd think, id rather have that knife than any machete in the world.




 (just a youtube video of the kind of knife, im making a new handle on mine for now and il post some pictures of it when its done)


----------



## Alaska

THis is my dedicated BOB knife.

I also always have a flipper on me. spyderco, kershaw or crkt
and a gerber multi tool that has sheeps foot blade and straight blade.

F.T.W.S. | Large Tactical Survival Knives | CRKT


----------



## fedorthedog

Just got my new K BAR TDI Knife for Xmas to add to the collection


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

I prefer a knife without the serrated blade because they are much easier to keep sharp, just go over them a couple of time with a good sharping stone. Also I am torn between a good size knife or carrying a smaller knife and a tomahawk (hatchet is just to heavy). In considering any blade I carry I only consider what would be the best tool to use as for weight/usefulness in the woods I don't consider it for its weapons property I carry a pistol for that. Also it must have a full tang.


----------



## ozo

fedorthedog said:


> just got my new k bar tdi knife for xmas to add to the collection


excellent !!!!


----------



## Sinkhole

MountainMan said:


> Ok, so we all know that Bear Grylls is a big, fat, phony. However, the people at Gerber have never done me wrong. The Bear Grylls Ultimate Survival knife could keep even Bear Grylls alive in the wild. The weight is perfect (11.2 oz.), 4.8" blade. It has a diamond sharpener, a pommel for hammering, emergency whistle for those times when it's best to be found, high carbon steel that absolutely refuses to dull no matter how hard I try, and a great fire starter.
> 
> I've used this thing to split wood, clean chickens, build fires and get me out of just about every bind I've been in since I had it. I even ran off some burglars that were getting into the cars next door. I AM the blade guy. I've always carried several knives everywhere I go. When I'm in the woods now I just take my big Gerber. It could even take the place of my SOG axe if necessary.
> 
> In summary, yes it's cheesy as hell to go with the Bear Grylls Ultimate Survival knife. But the guy's a star and got the backing of one of the best companies in the business and the knife is an amazing addition to any collection. If I had to pick just one knife to be stuck with that'd be it.
> 
> Here's the moron pushing this wonderful item.


Funny my mom & Dad gave me one of these for Christmas. I was actually very surprised how nice it is and it will be going in one of my bags. I have always been a Benschmade guy and own several Benchmade knives. However with all that said my true go to knife is a 7" Ka-Bar with serrated edge. I first fell in love with this knife as a child. My dad used to show me my grandfathers the he carried in WWII. I love the balance, feel, strength, quality of this knife.


----------



## ozo

Soooooo many nice knives........

100 ain't enough........!!!!


----------



## randy grider

I carry a benchmade (forget the model,but not a serrated blade) this knife is the perfect size/shape for skinning,gutting,and boning deer, and sharpens up razor sharp. I ha dto have one of the bear grylls knife, and like it, but would like it better if it was not serrated. Am thing the USAF ontario knife has got to be about the best, and can be had for $40. I've got 2 and bidding on another. This knife just feels good,is quality steel, and lets face it, it has history ! The cool factor is definately there as well ! Since ww2 this old war horse has taken care of our GI's, it deserves a mention. I think I will ad a pocket to the side of the sheath for a fire steel as I saw on a youtube video. hand a whistle and compass on it, and its good to go.


----------



## Fuzzee

I'm not sure how many folks here are familiar with them but I had a BarkRiver knife a few years back I traded for which was a great knife and would really like another. The handle on that one wasn't good for my hands so I gifted it to a sister, but I've been drooling over the new Bravo 1.5. There a top quality knife maker in my opinion for anyone looking.

Bark River Knives - Bravo-1.5 Field Model A-2


----------



## 6811

Anyone here own an Ontario Blackbird knife? Im thinking of getting one, I wanna know if its any good like they say in youtube..


----------



## Leon

I like the Junglas.


----------



## Jackbauer2218

I own a Becker BK2 and got a Esee 5 for a gift my next purchase's will be a Junglas and a Gerber LMF II


----------



## J.T.

If anyone is looking for a serious survival knife then look no further... http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/.../3616-swamp-rat-ratmandu-w-custom-sheath.html


----------



## PaulS

When sombody comes out with a knife that has a forged 440 stainless blade that is slender enough to clean a pan size trout, skin a squirrel, heavy enough to chop a tree down, and balanced to split logs and kindling, and curved so you can skin a deer or elk then I will use the term "survival knife". 

Impossible? My point exactly. There is no one knife that can serve well in all aspects of survival. You need an axe, hatchet, skinner, and a few different sized small knives for the small jobs. If you think you have the one knife you need to fit all the jobs then you can call it a "survival knife". For me, there is no such animal!


----------



## punch

I have a few Kershaws (Leek and Scallion) And two Buck folders. I just put an Ontario Knife (12" machete) through it paces cutting down trees this past weekend. I just washed it and sprayed it down with rem-oil. The thing still looks brand new. The icing on the cake...All are U.S. made and very affordable.

punch


----------



## ScPrep

Anything that begins with BK. IMO


----------



## Arizona Infidel

Sinkhole said:


> Funny my mom & Dad gave me one of these for Christmas. I was actually very surprised how nice it is and it will be going in one of my bags. I have always been a Benschmade guy and own several Benchmade knives. However with all that said my true go to knife is a 7" Ka-Bar with serrated edge. I first fell in love with this knife as a child. My dad used to show me my grandfathers the he carried in WWII. I love the balance, feel, strength, quality of this knife.
> View attachment 1039


IMO you can't beat a Ka-Bar. Sometimes you can't beat a classic. It may not technically be the "best", but I like it the best.


----------



## lgustavus81

Just picked one up about a week ago myself! Never was a Marine but can't go wrong with a classic!


----------



## dannydefense

BK's are nice, but their scales aren't my favorite. It's a weird combination where they made a really decent blade, and then put the cheapest things they could find on the handle.

I'll put in a vote for Bark River. Excellent knives. Tops make a really cool BOB (Brothers of Bushcraft) series, and Esee are extremely fine implements as well.


----------



## tango

The best knife is the one you have when you need a knife.
My EDC is a Kabar/Dozier folder from AG Russel, model 4064, been my EDC for years.
Skinned a lot of animals, from squirrels to deer and hogs, opened boxes, cut steaks, etc.
The key is to have a knife., always. Where legal of course.


----------



## BamaBoy101

Hello All, this is my go to blade. Its been tagged The Big Ugly Knife and I like it. Its my fathers design for a kukri and hand forged from L6 tool steel. It will take a pounding and stays razor sharp.









This second knife has skinned more critters than any blade I own, I just like the primitive..


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Ka Bar D2 Extreme


----------

